# CL Tablesaw Purchased: Craftsman 113.298030



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a chance at a Craftsman TS Model 113.298030 for $150.00! Is this saw worth that money, assuming the condition is OK? I'm about to go look at it, just hoping for some feedback, obvious flaws/issues with this saw?

here's a link to the CL add.

Thanks, in advance for the help & info!!


----------



## FreshSawDust (Jan 9, 2012)

I had one a few years older but had belt tension issues, check the pulleys and belt good in several height settings including fully up. Take some boards along and ask to run a couple through it.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

These are solid table saws. I have one since 1977. Still using it today ! Their isan after market fence on this one, nice option for some people !


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

The fence, and mobile base are worth more than that.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Same era as my saw. It can be srpuced up nice! Looks like it already has a fence and base upgrade!

See pics of my saw on my link below….it's also a 113.298xxxx series.

LOOKS LIKE A GREAT DEAL!!!!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I did replace the handwheels with metal ones I got from Sears Parts.


----------



## mechanicalengineer (Sep 27, 2010)

I have 2 saws very similar to this saw. One saw has the stamped metal wings like the saw you are considering and the other saw has cast irn wings. Both of these saws are great saws for the money. I bought one of mine new in the middle seventies and the other used a few years ago. I gave $150 for the used saw and don't think I paid too much. I have seen several of these type saws on Craig's list from $100 to $150 and think that either price would be a bargain.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you EVERYONE,

I made the purchase & will take possession of the saw tomorrow AM. I got the saw for $125.00. It comes with a Hercu-lift & a Vega fence.

Yee Haa!!! I own a REAL table saw!

Again, thanks for the info. I must now look at bullethead's link.

Bye.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

AWESOME BUD!!! ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

bullethead,
I'm pretty sure I've seen your shop before. I remember wishing my shop could look as impressive and was equipt as nicely. Nice shop "Helper". Wish I had one like that. Oh yeah, I was supposed to be looking at the saw! Lol. Sorry, but you posted those pictures. Your saw looks just like mine (kinda).

Now that I have a real saw, I'm going to have to up my game (& skill level) and start producing projects as nice as yours.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments about my shop and wife . My wife is a keeper and has always supported this hobby.

That saw can really be tuned up nice. With the model number you can go on Sears Parts and get anything you need. Your fence is already upgraded and that is the biggest thing. The saw really runs smoothly now that I out it on a shop made base.

You got a great deal!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

bullethead,

Thanks for the tips. I haven't downloaded the manual yet; I assume (yeah, I know), that it takes a splitter but no riving knife. Would that be correct? Have you sealed the enclosure or modified your saw for dust collection? I won't ask any more questions, I promise (for now atleast).

One another note. I think I have a little work ahead of me. Not the least of which is getting that saw through & down the bulkhead stairwell into the basement. I will need to clean up the saw, tune/calibrate/adjust, lube/filter/oil change, you know the drill. Anyone want to come over and help! Adult Beverages provided, after the move into the basement!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations on your purchase. When you can change your belt to one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Powertwist-Power-Twist-V-Belt/dp/B001BQDS8I

Makes a big difference.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

One thing you might consider after you get the saw set up the way you want it…..a saw station….remove the old spread legs and build a saw cabinet w/ d.c., drawers, etc…..take a look at my blog* "A new look for an old workhorse"....it might give you an idea or two…your saw will thank you for it…..!!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

waho6o9,
That was one of my first thoughts, not out of the womb, just after I first saw the saw!

Rick Dennington,

I have to consider that upgrade! DC is a must & one can't have ANY underutilized space in a small basement shop.

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Randy, other than putting it on the mobile cart, I have not upgraded DC. The back is open, and all the sawdust falls under the saw and on the "top" of the cart, and I just reach in back and vac it out.

The saw uses a combo, guard, spillter with anti-kickback pawls. If you have the money, you may just want to get a zero clearence insert and a MJ splitter, and use push sticks. I just bought mine and will set them up soon.

There are some really nice saw carts out there on LJ, with Rick's being one of them. My shop spaces have been smaller so I made the one I made. I've drooled over the shopcarts the LJs here have made and…..someday!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the same saw, but with the cast iron wings….

It can be dialed in tobe very accurate.

A set of Saw Pals and a segmented belt should be your first purchases for it


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet,
That IS the plan.

I picked up the saw this morning. I'm a VERY happy camper!

A few pics:








Opps! My other saw. Sorry.

Here they are.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Oooops. Double post


----------



## dask (Jan 13, 2012)

That's a steal for the price. I've started buying and collecting craftsman saws that start with 113 model numbers. Made by Emerson electric. On another point can you post a few picks of the wheeled base. I've made something similar in wood and want to try it with metal.

Thanks
Dask


----------



## scrapbmxrider16 (Oct 19, 2013)

I just paid $120 for mine. I would love an after market fence


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

dask,
Sorry I missed your post & request for pictures. I lost all my pictures when my laptop hard drive crashed. ;^(
Have you done a new mobile base?

scrapbmxrider16,
$120.00 is a good price, I just lucked out and got a great deal. There are several aftermarket fences available, but I am not familiar with them, so can't recommend one over another. I can say that I love my Vega fence! The folks at Vega are great to deal with. I emailed them that I had purchased a used fence and needed a manual. They sent one out ASAP (at no charge)!!! You may want to consider machined pulleys (from In-Line Industries) and a link v-belt (from HF) upgrade along with the PALS alignment from In-line Industries. Have fun with your TS!!!
BTW: Welcome to LJ's!!!


----------



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Randy,

You got a great a deal on your saw.

scrapbmxrider16,

People have successfully put a Delta T2 fence on several saws including the 113 series Craftsman. I have one too, that is waiting to be installed on my 113; just haven't gotten around to installing it yet. if you search the forum, you'll find a good number of threads that detail the installation of T2.

Hope this helps


----------



## VAP3968 (Oct 16, 2018)

What are the table top measurements on the 113298030. Max right rip capacity?


----------

